

Ask HN: Is anyone using a posture shirt for posture correction? - wesley

I'm talking about:<p>http://www.alignmed.com/products/posture_shirt.php<p>and<p>http://www.intelliskin.net/<p>This is mostly made for sports, but can be used at the office as well, as a constant reminder on how to keep your posture.<p>Anyone using it? What is your experience?
======
whichdan
[http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2008/05/08/article-0-012B17C3...](http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2008/05/08/article-0-012B17C300000578-896_468x600.jpg)

Have you considered trying these?

